# I love Egypt



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Got fed up with ironing my own shirts - so took up the road and a nice man did em for me for under a £1 :clap2:


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

aqua said:


> Got fed up with ironing my own shirts - so took up the road and a nice man did em for me for under a £1 :clap2:


I love having everything delivered. :clap2:


----------



## sungirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Me too!!! 

Soooooooooooooooo convenient esp when you have kiddies


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aqua said:


> Got fed up with ironing my own shirts - so took up the road and a nice man did em for me for under a £1 :clap2:




Cheaper than a wife! lol


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

And they'll do all the washing that won't fit in the machine too, like duvets and blankets.


----------



## speedwing (Aug 5, 2009)

Wouldn't dream of washing and ironing bedding lol!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

speedwing said:


> Wouldn't dream of washing and ironing bedding lol!!


Great isn't it !!!!!
Think my duvets will take a trip soon - maybe even as soon as tomorrow !!!!!!!
:clap2:


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> Got fed up with ironing my own shirts - so took up the road and a nice man did em for me for under a £1 :clap2:


I love that I dont have to out to the municipals office to pay my gas, electricity and water bills. :clap2:


----------



## Shushu30 (Mar 22, 2010)

aqua said:


> Got fed up with ironing my own shirts - so took up the road and a nice man did em for me for under a £1 :clap2:


Yes! welcome to Egypt! convenience!! anything you dream of can be delievered to your door! Really almost 24 hours a day!! even grocery stores, ironing clothes, fast food...just name it!


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Shushu30 said:


> Yes! welcome to Egypt! convenience!! anything you dream of can be delievered to your door! Really almost 24 hours a day!! even grocery stores, ironing clothes, fast food...just name it!


It makes me laugh that you can even get alcohol delivered by Drinkies!!


----------

